# What is your fantasy horse name/names?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there a horse name you'd really like to use one day?
My friend and I were talking about the Legend of Zelda, semi specifically about Epona, and it got me to thinking. I think one day if I ever get a palomino draft mare with 4 white socks and a blaze, I would like to name her Epona.
I would also, if the horse is a quarter horse, appaloosa, or mustang, make their registered name be Dances With Wolves.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I would never make the registered name Dances With Wolves and the barn name be Epona though.... Since they relate to two totally different things, it would just make it very weird. And the more that I think about it, if I were able to register 'Epona', the registered name would then be Epona's Song. I think it's pretty


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the name Epona, it just sounds very light and pretty and feminine to me, perfect for a dainty mare 

There aren't any fantasy horse names I would really want to name my horses, but if you're looking for good ideas check the Lord of the Rings series. Most of the main characters horses have names that sound very fantasy-inspired, and would make good registered/show names.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I would never make the registered name Dances With Wolves and the barn name be Epona though.... Since they relate to two totally different things, it would just make it very weird. And the more that I think about it, if I were able to register 'Epona', the registered name would then be Epona's Song. I think it's pretty


I believe Enya has a wistful, flowing song titled, "Epona" that would further inspire you! My favorite of hers is _simply breathtaking_, and is titled, "Aldebaran".....


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Coco Moonpie just because it's fun to say. If course it'd be a pony 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I love coming up with show names! My mum and I came up with one for my gelding that I find extremely amusing. His name is Licorice, and at first it was going to be Licorice Allsorts, but then we came up with Allsorts of Candy. Not sure if he'll ever go to a show, but it's fun to say! I haven't decided if I want to give my mare a different show name, or show under her Registered name, Keystone Nell. But her show name, if I choose to use it, is Rocket Girl, named after the extremely odd way she rears and then leaps over jumps from time to time.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I already have my favorite names for my horses.

I loved the name Rumor...and when I bought "Bitty", I could not continue through life with that horrid name. So she was Rumor as soon as I unloaded her. Really fits her and she does respond well to it. Her registered name is Lil Bit Illegal which is really catchy.

And i love Justin Moore's song Til My Last Day. There is a line at the beginning of the song that goes "Yeah i'll wreck your world" so I immediately wrote it down and it stuck with me for 9 months of Chilly's pregnancy. I decided that her foals name was going to be Wreck Your World. Barn name would be Wrecker. 

I love my girl's names. Rumor and Wrecker. (And Chilly, but, she came with that name)

I really like unique, catchy and original names. "Wrecker" definitely fits that bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Boss, I really want to use that name. But I want it to go with a horse like this:

















I will own a grulla some day!


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

I want four small, black ponies: Moriarty, Khan, Loki, and Master (all the mastermind villains from my fandoms) 

I used to want a blue roan clyde named Renaissance but I rode an awful blue roan clyde and changed my mind. XD


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha I love the names 
They made me think of some more actually. I definitely want a draft/draft cross/a big male horse named Thor.
I also think I may register whatever foals I'll have in the future using country songs... Stuff like Troubadour, Cowboys & Angels, Like Jesus Does, and I'll have a mare named Cowgirls Don't Cry


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

For a black gelding, Darth Vader. And call him Vader.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I have named my horses most of the names I always thought I wanted I have owned horses named zorron, Golden tearsong, Dragon tears, Music, November Rayne, and Legend. I believe I now own my forever appaloosas but if I do by chance happen to own another horse I may call him Memories. I also love the names rumor, and secret


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine is really boring I've always wanted a dark bay or black Australian Stock Horse called Jack. As he will be a jack of all trades but master of none.


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha I love the names
> They made me think of some more actually. I definitely want a draft/draft cross/a big male horse named Thor.
> I also think I may register whatever foals I'll have in the future using country songs... Stuff like Troubadour, Cowboys & Angels, Like Jesus Does, and I'll have a mare named Cowgirls Don't Cry


My Belgian x QH in my avatar pic was almost named Thor solely because of his hair :lol:


----------

